# Morgan 35



## Dave A (Sep 25, 2003)

I''m looking at a 1972 Morgan 35 aft galley with the keel/CB setup that I will be sailing on the Chesapeake. I previously owned a Pearson 35 that I liked a lot and this seems to be a similar boat but I can''t find much information on any of the sites, Morgan yes but nothing on the Morgan 35. I did search this board and the results were less than amazing. The boat is old but apparently not abused just worn, the engine has been replaced with a diesel but not much else in upgrades. I will of course get a survey done but before I get to that stage if anyone could pass along some info it would be appreciated.
Thanks - Dave


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Dave,

Did you go to the Morgan site here on Sailnet. I am sure you will get all the information you''ll need. Usually do anyway.
Lots of Morgan knowledge on the board. IF you check the archives you''ll see the e-mail for Charlie Morgan, you can have direct access.

Good Luck
John
Morgan 384 Valdaree


----------



## Dave A (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks for the reply John but I have searched the site and there''s info on Morgans but the 35 doesn''t seem to be represented. I was hoping for some objective comments. I did run across an inquery on another list from someone also looking for info on a Morgan 35, he only received one reply. I guess the 35 isn''t one of the more popular models. Thanks again - Dave


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Good old boats if you like traditional low aspect rigs, long keels and thick laminations. Check the mast step (on keel). It''s made of plain steel and the first place to look. Limited access makes it very difficult to inspect or replace. Get the sawzall out. Next check the rudder post and stuffing box...I''ve seen two of these cracked just inside the hull but repair is easy. The last M35 I looked at had about 5 million dime size bubbles on the bottom.


----------



## williamjchampion (May 29, 2002)

I am the proud owner of a 1970 Morgan 35, Hull No. 63. I bought the boat 5 years ago, but raced on it for about 20 years with the prior owners.

I agree with the mast step comment. Mine now has essentially a steel I-Beam that the mast sits on. I have not had any blistering problems. It''s a freshwater boat an the hull has been awlgripped. I''ve replaced pretty much the entire electrical system with home run wiring, a new panel, etc.; replaced the head, seat cushions, lifelines; installed opening ports and have done a lot of cosmetic stuff.

These boats are built like the proverbial brick you know what. Charlie Morgan knew how to design a boat. Pretty lines. We still race it occasionally in PHRF and do pretty well. In its day, we won the Pt. Huron-Mackinac race 3 times. So, the boat will move, particularly off the wind. (Can get a bit squirrely in heavy air with a chute. The rudder, IMHO, is a bit short, but that is probably necessary given the CB design. The prior owners added about a foot to the rudder to keep it from broaching with a chute, but it scared the heck out of me to see that rudder protruding about 6 inches below the keel, so I shortened it up a bit.) The keel-CB combo won''t point with newer designs, but is not awful. Now we mainly go day sailing with occasional 2-3 day cruises. A comfortable boat to sail with a nice cockpit.

Mine has an Edson wheel that was added when it was new. It takes up a fair amount of the otherwise large cockpit and isn''t positioned to give a great steering station. 

Mine still has the old workhorse Palmer M-60. 

I agree, not much info on the boat available on the Morgan site. Some aspects of the 35 are like the 34. But there are some significant differences.


----------



## Dave A (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks for the replys, I''m still in the negotiating stage with this boat and I will have a survey done. The mast step, rudder post and stuffing box will get a close look. From what you say the mast step will be hard to inspect, what is the best way to access that area? As it is an older (I don''t like to say old)boat I plan to do a lot of upgrading, as long as the basic boat is sound it will fit my needs perfectly, short crusing on the Chesapeake maybe down the ICW to FL. I''m semi retired, work 6 to 8 months out of the year. From what you indicate it will sail like my Pearson 35 that I sold 10 years ago and that will be fine for me. Thanks again for the replys. - Dave


----------



## williamjchampion (May 29, 2002)

Realistically, it would be pretty difficult to inspect without unstepping the mast and shining a flashlight down the hole in the head floor where the mast goes through to the step.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If memory serves right (it was approx 15 yrs ago) I pulled a floorboard up aft of the mast and peered fwd with a flashlight. It was far away but I could see the aft side of the step. Now that I think about it that boat was the deep draft (5'')version without CB. I''m guessing the CB version couldn''t been seen this way.

What''s the draft and bridge clearance of the 35'' CB model?


----------



## williamjchampion (May 29, 2002)

If there is bilge access close enough to the step, you may be able to view it. My Morgan only had a small access to the bilge, closer to the engine compartment. It could be used to inspect where the CB penant attached to the CB. I ended up replacing the cabin sole, and put in better access to the bilge. That reminds me. You or your surveyor should pay attention to the cabin sole. Mine was 3/4" ply laminated on both sides with glass w/ a teak and holly floor above that. Water wicked into the plywood and the from the edges and the glass held the water in, allowing the floor to become pretty spongy.


----------



## Dave A (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks for the advice on the cabin sole, I''ll add it to my list of things to inspect. The mast step seems like a problem to inspect but I''ll do what I can. I haven''t actually seen this boat I''m going on pictures and word of a friend, I''m going to inspect it in a week or two. As far as the bridge clearence the best I can get from the available info it''s 40'' the draft is 4''3" board up and 6'' board down.

Does anyone know a good surveyor in the northern MD area? - Thanks, Dave


----------



## Kmax (Jul 27, 2008)

*Hey Dave*

Did you end up buying the morgan? Was the mast step ok? Did everyting check out? Curious because we're just looking at one now.

PS...if you did get this boat did you end up doing any blue water cruising in her?

Cheers, Kmax


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Kmax...check he date. It was 2005 and he's been gone for over a year. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Kmax (Jul 27, 2008)

*aye aye captain!*

Hey comrad. We're just looking to do some south pacific and pacific NW cruising. Looking in earnest for the right vessel at a good price. Any ideas?

Mucho Gracias, Kmax


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Kmax...size range? number of crew? price range? Have you checked the bluewater boat list sticky at the top of this thread?


----------



## wdrake (Jun 26, 2017)

I don't have my Morgan 35 anymore, but I thought someone might like to have a copy of the manual. When I bought the boat years ago, I was surprised that it had an original owners manual. You can download it here. But someone else that currently has this boat needs to get this and post it somewhere. I don't own this boat anymore.


----------



## andrewtheh (Feb 4, 2017)

Sir... THANK YOU!
I bought a Morgan 35 in the beginning of the year. And have had a very difficult time finding information on it. Thank you so very much!


----------

